# How often should i back flush my Cherub?



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I use the machine am for a few shots and afternoon for the same everyday, how often would you backflush. I only use volvic water.

Thanks

Spukey


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I backflush my expo with water after every last shot of the day and with pulycaff every fortnight


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

So whats the fastest and easiest way for me to backflush with quartz on the cherub? I have only used mine for two days now so will give it a go tonight!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I use half a teaspoon of puly caff for my cherub.

Put the back flush agent into blank filter basket and lock into machine.

10 seconds with pump on, then off for 10 seconds. Repeat 5 times.

Then rinse out filter and do the same again with just water.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for that Shrink, do you need to bleed any water through the water tap with the cleaning agent in?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

no... because that water comes direct from the boiler not from the heat exchange circuit, and has nothing to do with the water that comes out of the group head.

the only time you'd need to use the water tap would be during a de-scaling, where its liquid in the boiler you're trying to get rid of.

I have good scale free water here, and I use a filter. So I dont really plan on de-scaling often, if ever.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I use volvic only so will i be ok just back flushing then?

Thanks for your help shrink


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i couldnt say for sure. all water contains at least some minerals. over time and with lots of boiling, these can solidify inside the boiler.

some say just to leave it and that leaving it alone does less harm than loosening it up with descale. some say to descale regularly.

I haven't made my mind up yet.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

just realised its cafiza I use.. not puly caf!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Shrink, how often do you backflush then?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I am sure there was a thread on here where someone used Brita water then took his boiler apart a year or so later with absolute no scale build up!

I have gone from Volvic to Ashbeck to brita, was spending more on water than on Coffee. I am sure Londinium recommend Brita


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Londinium recommend Volvic. If you read his blog, back a few pages Reiss explains in great detail why. It is to do with the particle content of the water, and quite simply above a certain level it will do harm through build up. I bought one of his test kits which are expensive as I do not have any filters on my gear and my water comes in just the right side of the volvic line. On an L1, to descale you need to take the boiler out so it is a big job

http://londiniumespresso.com/products/total-hardness-th-water-test-kit


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

http://londiniumespresso.com/blogs/londinium-espresso-blog/2492292-brita-water-filters-protecting-your-espresso-machine-from-limescale


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Isn't the water quite soft up your way dave?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I got a tester kit with the filter Fracino supplied me. It said my water was on the soft side, and was advised that with filtration, no descaling would ever be necessary. Not sure how much I believe that. But it is food for thought.


----------

